# Thinking of starting a blackberry messanger group for all



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

thinking of setting up a chat system in bbm groups where we can all stay connected instead of only having internet like wifi etc. This way we can ask questions and hang out all together on a great group. We can answer any questions, share photos with each other or have regular chats. It'll be a great group. Go ahead and send me ur pin ill add you or you can scan the barcode and get it up and running urself


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what's a Blackberry?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> what's a Blackberry?












http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q....,cf.osb&fp=f0e2e849fccbd081&biw=1024&bih=419


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

chats doing great. send me ur pin and ill add u up. very good discussions happening with saltwater and freshwater fish. its a cool experience. scan the bar code or send me ur pin and ill add u guys.


----------

